# anyone know what this motor is?



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

That looks like a BKB / STS motor; they are made in the U.K. I found a similar new-old-stock motor online and installed it in one of my cars almost four years ago. It still works great, although the brushes are almost gone.

The problem with STS is that they only sell to OEMs and all their motors are custom made for the OEM. They do not release any specs or tech/repair data -- and if you are not an OEM, they will not even talk to you. So if you call, tell them you are an OEM 

This is a link to their site:

http://www.sts-motors.co.uk/index.php/product/heavy-duty-dc-traction-motors/


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

PZigouras said:


> That looks like a BKB / STS motor; they are made in the U.K. I found a similar new-old-stock motor online and installed it in one of my cars almost four years ago. It still works great, although the brushes are almost gone.
> 
> The problem with STS is that they only sell to OEMs and all their motors are custom made for the OEM. They do not release any specs or tech/repair data -- and if you are not an OEM, they will not even talk to you. So if you call, tell them you are an OEM
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lead PZigouras. I just started searching and have been looking off and on for the last couple of hours coming up with a big zero.


----------



## BenSolarCar (Jun 27, 2021)

dragonsgate said:


> Thanks for the lead PZigouras. I just started searching and have been looking off and on for the last couple of hours coming up with a big zero.


Hi, 
I also have one of these motors and the brushes are starting to wear a little thin. BKB (STS) replied saying they don't supply the brushes, have you had any luck sourcing any? Mine has 8 brushes ( 2x1x0.5 inches) with 2 wires into each, so quite large are yours similar?


----------

